# Pontins Holiday Park, Norfolk March 19'



## lawrence89 (Apr 3, 2019)

Another my stops off in Norfolk was this place. I was surprised how it was in reasonable condition and I'm sure it could be salvaged again but unfortunately it looks like it going to be demolished soon. It was great having a look around though!

My website: lpphotography.info


DSC00106_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00107_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00108_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00109_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00110_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00111_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00113_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00114_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00115_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00117_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00118_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00119_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00120_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00121_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00122_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00123_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00125_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00126_Balanced by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00127_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00129_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00130_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00132_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00133_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00136_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00138_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00139_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00140_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00141_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00142_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00143_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00145_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00146_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00148_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00150_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00151_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00152_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00154_Balanced by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00155_Balanced by Lawrence P, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 3, 2019)

Pretty good that I must check this one out sometime


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 3, 2019)

surprised this place is still about, nice one.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh gosh for me I can't think of a worse place to have a holiday! I just never saw the attraction: Some enjoy it I suppose!
A fairly new build on the apartments. True this: There's a rough small estate near me that's built using exactly the same plans as those apartments. It's full of bad people. 

Now that it's falling to pieces you can see the 'pack them in cheaply' mentality. I'm shuddering at the idea of being trapped in that for a weeks holiday!
I think demolition can't come soon enough. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm surprised that its still standing, I thought it would be demolished by now. The bar area could be turned into a cafeteria/shop.


----------



## Potter (Apr 7, 2019)

It's such a shame that there will soon be none of these old holiday camps left.


----------

